# Part 2, Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

*Part 2, Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico*

Here is part two (I have lots of pictures) of the Cumbres & Toltec rail yard at Chama, New Mexico. This set of pictures has the locomotive shop which had two of them inside and two more queued up outside.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They do have a lot of old cars.
And another blower, they ought to give that one a coat of paint.
That probally blew a bunch of snow in it's life. :smilie_daumenpos:

Nice pictures, nice trains, looked like a beee-utifull day too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure looks like a interesting place to visit, have to put it on the list. 
Great pics :smilie_daumenpos: Thanks for posting.

Magic


----------

